# Schroeder Fur Company "Cage Trap Unlimited" Bobcat Cages



## El Gato Loco

This is another company I am looking at for bobcat cages. Any thoughts - good, bad, indifferent would be much appreciated.

They don't seem to have a website, but go by "Cage Trap Unlimited".

Anyone use these?

Thanks!

CM


----------



## catcapper

Check out Camtrip thread for my info.


----------

